
Ask HN: Are you coding on your android/iOS tablets? - johannkaupen
I&#x27;m wondering how many people are actually working either on an iPad or Android tablet.<p>Whenever you search for IDE or editors in both play store and app store, the obvious ones don&#x27;t offer solutions for these platforms and there are very few to choose from. There is a lot of learn to code sources but that&#x27;s it.<p>Is there anybody who actually gets real work done or even uses one of the two platforms on a daily basis?<p>Why wouldn&#x27;t you not do that even if your favourite editor&#x2F;IDE supports the platform?
======
sheraz
I know this doesn't "technically" answer your question, but the closest I get
to using an iOS device for coding is Duet Display [1]. It turns your
iphone/ipad into a 2nd monitor.

It is really cool and works well enough that I use it to roll log files in
terminal windows. It is nice to have a 2nd monitor when in a pinch.

[1] - [https://www.duetdisplay.com/](https://www.duetdisplay.com/)

------
TechHawk
I do it when I am on the go and feel like getting some light work done. Mostly
small adjustments which don't require the whole codebase but just single
files. For doing more complex work I often feel to restricted: I can't start,
for example, Vagrant to test my changes.

I am talking about iOS here, I do not know what the experience is like on
Android. By the way, I find Textastic to be a great editor on iOS, it is a
universal app, so it runs on iPads as well.

